# iPhone OS 3.0 vs 2.2.1



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I have a 3G iPhone, my question is it worth upgrading to the new OS 3.0?

Aside from copy paste and search features (which I don't need or care about) why should I upgrade?

I don't have a data plan and don't plan on spending the extra for one (dont need it) wifi works great for me when it's available.

I have my iphone working perfectly - it is jailbroken.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

There's a few features that made this worth it for me, in addition to cut/copy/paste:

* Ability to control podcast playback speed (0.5x - 2.0x).
* Sync's Notes with Apple Mail (Mac) or Microsoft Outlook (Win).
* Landscape viewing and keyboard in native applications (Mail, Notes, etc.).
* Ability to turn off loading remote images in Mail.
* Safari can now remember form fields, including usernames and passwords.

Those are the ones that I found personally beneficial; there's a lot of other things as well. FYI, I am using a first generation iPhone (2G) on Rogers prepaid. So I also do not use cellular data, like yourself.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

First off, the update is free for iPhone users, so I'm not sure why anyone would consider NOT upgrading.

Second, there are just boatloads of "little" changes beyond the ones JAMU mentioned. The "Voice Memo" app alone is great, but there's just so much more than that, from subtle to hugely important. Here's a good (but incomplete) roundup:

The IPhone 3.0 Feature Compendium - PC World


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I read all those features and the only one that I would find useful is the rotated keyboard in mail. 

As I have said I have mine jailbroken I have an app on there xGPS and I have downloaded maps of the GTA and surrounding area including Niagara Falls and Miami with incredible detail...and it works great. 
I just would hate to lose this feature more than anything. 

I also am thinking of unlocking my phone, we go down the states a lot and picking up a pay as you go SIM down there is cheaper than doing the roaming thing or calling up Rogers and saying I need extra on my plan I'll be out of town.

Other than that I don't see any advantage....also isn't the new OS tweaked to the new speeds of the 3Gs? I have an old sawtooth with a processor card in it....I wouldn't be putting Leopard on that as it would slow the machine down.....I find Tiger sluggish on it, with maxed out ram.

My iphone is running good now.....would the new OS slow it down?


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

chas_m said:


> First off, the update is free for iPhone users, so I'm not sure why anyone would consider NOT upgrading.


Let's stop jumping to conclusions here.

Here's one major reason why one would consider not upgrading: battery life (at least on the two iPhones in my household) is worse with 3.0. The standby battery life is terrible now. We're talking 25% battery use in a couple of hours (yes, I've turned Push off).


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Phat Bastard said:


> Let's stop jumping to conclusions here.
> 
> Here's one major reason why one would consider not upgrading: battery life (at least on the two iPhones in my household) is worse with 3.0. The standby battery life is terrible now. We're talking 25% battery use in a couple of hours (yes, I've turned Push off).


I have read about this issue...and this is a BIG issue with me. My battery life now is great. I can't complain.

I am the first to upgrade to anything new....but this OS i'm very hesitant to do. So far there is nothing that is making me upgrade.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## EggWhite (Feb 1, 2009)

*User Name*

Over all I like the 3.0 software on my 2G Touch. Copy paste is great, and landscape in mail and other places is very nice. My major complaint is WiFi. As soon as I loaded 3.0 on my Touch the Wifi reception went way down. In my beadroom (1 floor away from my router) I used to get perfect signal. Now I will be sitting just browsing and it will disconnect and reconnect every few minutes.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

I haven't had any battery issues with 3.0. My phone lasts just as long as it always has.

You can also jailbreak 1st and 2nd gen. iPhones already. Whether jailbroken apps works depends on the author of said program.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

spiffychristian said:


> i think my battery life got better after upgrading.
> 
> and i despise the sideways keyboard in messages. it should never have been able to go into landscape.
> 
> when i'm lying down and trying to text it usually flips into landscape mode and i could punch it lol.


i think i woke my girlfriend up a few night ago beacuse i was trying to write an email laying down and it flipped on me and i was like OH for F**S Sake!! 









just had to shop this and post it


----------



## pf03ho (Dec 27, 2007)

Shoot, I updated and lost my background, cydia, games Ive downloaded off the net, etc. 

No longer do I have 'categories' and no longer am I able to fit 5 icons at the bottom.

And the ONLY reason I wanted to update was the holding of the middle button and saying a phone number and nothing. This sucks ass, WOW.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

pf03ho said:


> Shoot, I updated and lost my background, cydia, games Ive downloaded off the net, etc.
> 
> No longer do I have 'categories' and no longer am I able to fit 5 icons at the bottom.
> 
> And the ONLY reason I wanted to update was the holding of the middle button and saying a phone number and nothing. This sucks ass, WOW.


You didnt know that? when you update to an official firmware from apple. you lose your jailbreak. 

and the holding the home button and saying a number is a feature in the new iphone 3GS


----------



## pf03ho (Dec 27, 2007)

MrNeoStylez said:


> You didnt know that? when you update to an official firmware from apple. you lose your jailbreak.
> 
> and the holding the home button and saying a number is a feature in the new iphone 3GS


That's what I thought, and on another site, the guys kept stressing you didnt, etc.

This is ghey.

Anyway to return to my pre-3.0 settings?


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

You can rejailbreak and then download all your stuff again. but no way to just "go back"


----------



## pf03ho (Dec 27, 2007)

Crap. Alright man, thanks.

I just got my iPhone for Xmas, so I dont think it's the best idea to spend another 200 and get the new iPhone.

However, my GF is looking for a new phone, maybe she will keep mine and pay for half and then we'll just switch the sim cards.

Not sure.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

bmovie said:


> I read all those features and the only one that I would find useful is the rotated keyboard in mail.


It goes beyond that ... the whole fit and polish is much, much better.



> As I have said I have mine jailbroken I have an app on there xGPS and I have downloaded maps of the GTA and surrounding area including Niagara Falls and Miami with incredible detail...and it works great.
> I just would hate to lose this feature more than anything.


You will lose the app and maps temporarily, but re-jailbreak it and re-download them and voila. No big deal.



> I also am thinking of unlocking my phone, we go down the states a lot and picking up a pay as you go SIM down there is cheaper than doing the roaming thing or calling up Rogers and saying I need extra on my plan I'll be out of town.


Definitely worth unlocking if you go down to the states periodically.



> My iphone is running good now.....would the new OS slow it down?


I haven't noticed a slowdown. The battery life seems just a little worse than before to me (I have "push" turned off), but not significant. My standby time is the same or better than it was before ...


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

chas_m said:


> It goes beyond that ... the whole fit and polish is much, much better.


Not quite sure what you mean by this.

I know there is a jailbreak out for 3.0, I'm just a little scared to try it. Not quite sure on the results. At least with 2.2.1 the jailbreak and unlock have been out for a while and work.

but what you say about the battery life....is somewhat troublesome. I wonder if apple knows about this and a 3.0.1 will be out to fix. Thus again having to re-jailbreak.

anyway, i'm still not 100% convinced to upgrade.

my problem is I'm a glutton for punishment and love to tinker when there are new updates, for my MBP. But my phone is a different issue. I cannot afford to be screwing around with my phone.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

bmovie said:


> I know there is a jailbreak out for 3.0, I'm just a little scared to try it. Not quite sure on the results. At least with 2.2.1 the jailbreak and unlock have been out for a while and work.


Honestly the Pwnage tool is pretty safe and I've used it on two separate computers and two separate iPhones already without issue.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Blog post listing many differences, here:

What’s new in the new operating system, iPhone 3.0? Why upgrade from 2.x? Here’s what, here’s why. With 3G and 3GS. | ehPhone.ca - Canada's iPhone Home!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Blog post listing many differences, here:
> 
> What’s new in the new operating system, iPhone 3.0? Why upgrade from 2.x? Here’s what, here’s why. With 3G and 3GS. | ehPhone.ca - Canada's iPhone Home!


Brill!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Brill!


Thanks. The lists borrow much from each other, though, and are borrowed severally.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

WOW, good article.

ok now that the unlock is out I think I might just upgrade.

I'm a little hesitant, I guess I'll just find out how it goes.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Ok I snapped and installed OS 3.0 on my iPhone - and everything went ok, managed to jailbreak and unlock it (this still has to be confirmed)

the only thing I have noticed is the back up takes long....is this normal?


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Ok another thing I noticed was the battery life is horrible now.

Or is it just my perception? Is the battery indicator more accurate now? I have my phone on standby and from 100% battery life to 92% within 10 seconds.

I used to have this hack that through Cydia that showed the battery as a percentage instead of the battery icon...I guess OS 3.0 now has the percentage as well, what I'm getting at is that before It would take a long time to see the % drop. Now as I watch it's dropping.

If this keeps up I'm going to have to revert back to 2.2.1

Battery life is a big deal for me, can't have this phone draining this quickly.

Anyone else have the same issues, or noticed anything else?


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm having the same battery issue as you, bmovie. Right after the upgrade to 3.0 my standby battery life went down the crapper.

I've read that you should disable Push notifications to save battery power, which I did, yet still my battery life is terrible now.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Phat Bastard said:


> I'm having the same battery issue as you, bmovie. Right after the upgrade to 3.0 my standby battery life went down the crapper.
> 
> I've read that you should disable Push notifications to save battery power, which I did, yet still my battery life is terrible now.


I dont' have Push, Edge, Wifi, Locations - or any other feature turned on!

WTF!?

I"m going to seriously play with this for a while, see how it goes, if its crap i'm going to put back 2.2.1 - if that's possible.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I dont' get this....it's been 2days now and the battery life seems to be like it was on 2.2.1.

still shows 100%, unlike the other day at the same time it was down to 80% after 4 hours.

This is too weird.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

do iphone batteries have to be 'conditioned' like macbook batteries?

so are you going to stay on 3.0? i have a 2G iphone and wondering if i should make the switch.... battery life would be a concern...


----------



## bshell (Oct 4, 2007)

*Perception is the problem*

I also "noticed" that battery life seemed "horrible" after I upgraded my aging 2G to OS 3.0. However, after I settled down and stopped using the iPhone about 5 times more than usual, playing with all the new 3.0 features, I realized that battery life had not changed a bit. In normal use, I can go 2 - 3 days without a charge (I don't talk much) and this is back to normal now. I love the new 3.0 operating system. Tons of improvements. The "terrible" battery life thing is just an illusion. After you return to normal use, you will find that battery life is the same. Although I should add there are MANY threads on the Apple Support forums about this subject. Lots of people are complaining of poor battery life after the upgrade.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

i-rui said:


> do iphone batteries have to be 'conditioned' like macbook batteries?
> 
> so are you going to stay on 3.0? i have a 2G iphone and wondering if i should make the switch.... battery life would be a concern...


I"m going to stay on 3.0. If the battery life continues like this ( I too don't talk much on the phone and dont have 3G enabled) 

As for the features....honestly I haven't noticed anything really different, except the keyboard when I type out an email it's nice that it rotates now. Fat fingers + iPhone don't mix well 

I too am wondering if its a conditioning thing and the processor needs to figure out the battery life calculations with the new OS now - does this make sense?


----------

